# Mir san die lustigen Holzhacker-Buam



## fez (4. Mai 2003)

Habe heute ein, wie es so schön heisst, "Zeitfenster" ausgenutzt und bei Hitze und Schnakenbrut meine Säge malträtiert. Nun verfüge ich über einen rechten Arm in Schwarzenegger`schen Dimensionen...

Das Ganze wird einmal Teil eines jetzt schon in Grundzügen existierenden ca. 100 HM reichenden DH/Drop- Kurses sein welcher viel Spass bieten wird (- aber leider illegal ist)

Hier mal der Platz an welchen der erste Sprung/Drop hinkommt (über den linken Teil des Baumstammes)


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2003)

Hier eine "Detailaufnahme" des dritten Sprungs.

Mann, Mann, Mann - das war richtig viel Arbeit diesen Dschungel der dort drumrum war wegzusägen ( per Hand !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Mai 2003)

Überblick

+ Anouk


Übrigens: bin Samstag Nachmittag um 14.30 kurzentschlossen nach Bad Wildbad gebrettert... ca. 45 - 50 min mit dem weissen Wal.

Nur soviel: der DH schüttelt einem die Kronen aus den Zähnen, für mich ist der lange nicht so "schön" wie der Todtnauer.
Aber der Bikercross - *ein Traum *  - sobald man sich traut die Sprünge mit genügend Speed anzufahren fliegt man genial durch die Lüfte.


----------



## Wooly (4. Mai 2003)

sehr hübsch ... ich gab mich heute ja schöneren Dingen hin ... ;-))) ... Bernhard, wie war es denn in der Pfalz?


----------



## fez (14. Mai 2003)

habe heute mein Sparschwein zerschlagen und bin mit 35 Euro zum Sägewerk gegangen und habe Holz dafür gekauft. Kanthölzer. Und dann habe ich zu Mama gesagt dass ich mit dem Hund Gassi gehe und habe die ganzen schweren Dinger an Ort und Stelle geschleppt. So genug für heute.


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2003)

zum biken zwecks eigenartiger Erkältung habe ich zumindest was im Wald gearbeitet. 
Samstag Nachmittag sägen, sägen, sägen. 
Sonntag Brettertransport, dekorativ hinlegen. 
Das alles mit starken Schweissausbrüchen und steifem Genick (wie gesagt, eigenartige Erkältung). Da ich zu meinem Schreck unerschrockene Spaziergänger nebst Kindern auf den noch unbefestigten Bauwerken rumklettern sah  - werde ich wohl so eine Art abwärtsführend Hühnerleiter am grossen Drop befestigen. Damit die da auch wieder runterkommen auf der anderen Seite....
Mit dem zweiten Vorteil dass man (per Bike) an weniger guten Tagen die Konstruktion auch befahren kann und nicht gezwungen ist den grossen Drop zu springen.
Jetzt aber:


----------



## Triple F (21. Mai 2003)

Ups...


----------



## Triple F (21. Mai 2003)

Also ich wollte dem Holzhackerbub Fez mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen: Das schaut echt gut aus!!!!

 Falls ich mal zeitlich entfesselter bin, werde ich sicher mal mithelfen bzw. befahren.

 up.

Yours,
3F


----------



## Froschel (21. Mai 2003)

dem muß ich mich allerdings auch anschließen. Stramme Leistung Hr. Fez. Wenn mal deine Erkältung weg ist müssen wir mal hin.
Ist das eigentlich auch am Turmberg ? 
Sieht ja recht hoch aus der Sprung ,Hundchen verliert sich ja richtig darunter.
Wie hoch ist denn der ???


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2003)

Drop ist ca Brusthoch (bei mir    ... ca. 1,5 m)

Allerdings ist unser Hundchen auch relativ klein...


----------



## elendil (21. Mai 2003)

Ja würde mich auch brennend interessieren wo du dein Werk verrichtet (hast?) und komme gerne mal zum Helfen und Befahren vorbei. Wo ist denn sonst noch was los hier in KA? Bin jetzt zwar schon einige Monate hier, habe aber bis jetzt mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht nach ordentlichen Trails zu suchen, da ich am WE immer heimfahre und meine eigenen Hausstrecken befahre...

Meld dich mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Mai 2003)

Et Earello Endorenna utúlien. Sinome maruvan ar Hildinyar tenn' Ambar-metta!" (Qenya: Aus dem Großen Meer bin ich nach Mittelerde gekommen. An diesem Ort bleiben ich und meine Erben bis zum Ende der Welt.") 

Deshalb sage ich Dir: Auch hier in Mittelerde an den Hängen des sturmumtosten Tuarmberigs finden sich geheimnissvolle verschnakte Pfade. Unter anderem auch diese Bauwerke des kleinen Fez Beutlin.


----------



## elendil (21. Mai 2003)

So denn werde ich in baldiger Zukunft mein No Saint zu diesen Gefilden bringen, auf dass die Stürme und Untiefen des Turmberges gebändigt werden...

Ich melde mich wenn ich mit geeignetem Bike hier bin, mit meinem Mercury fahre ich sowas zwar auch, aber wenn man schon die Auswahl hat dann doch lieber mehr Federweg... Aber dann melde ich mich und lasse mir gerne von dir hier ein paar schöne Trails zeigen. Würde mich freuen!

Möge derweil der Stern Earendils unsere Trails erhellen...


----------



## liebesspieler (21. Mai 2003)

schaut schön aus
wenn du mal noch ein paar hände mehr brauchst, dann meld dich, wir stehen dir jederzeit zur verfügung 

mh sagmal, wie issen das mit dem drop vom northshore, is das relativ gerade oder geht das doch merklich hoch?


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2003)

der geht relativ eben - dürfte also gut machbar sein (so hoffe ich)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Mai 2003)

... zeig uns doch mal die Stelle auf der elektronischen TOP50-Karte, also per PM. E-Kartenbesitzer sind: Schwarzspecht, TripleF und bald Engel!).

Glückliches Droppen wünscht
Schwarzspecht


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2003)

Das kann doch jeder sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Mai 2003)

Weil mein Sch***-Microsoft-Browser momentan keine Bilder aus dem Forum darstellt!


----------



## crossie (22. Mai 2003)

*woof*

da ichja im moment kein bike hab, meld ich mich auch mal an zum bauen.... am WoEnde, wie schauts denn da bei dir aus, fez?

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (22. Mai 2003)

Schwarzspecht: da gibts leider nicht viel zu sehen - die Auflösung dieser Karte ist halt ziemlich besch..eiden...

Croissant: weiss noch nicht, wie, wann, und ob überhaupt ich was mache. Ich melde mich nochmal. Sehr viel ist aber eh nicht mehr zu tun , bissl schrauben und hämmern halt. Und Latten muss ich noch besorgen und sägen, aber da kannst Du mir eh nicht helfen.

Gruss an alle 

Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (22. Mai 2003)

kann man das eignetlich schon anfahren?


----------



## fez (23. Mai 2003)

noch nicht befestigt (nur hingelegt) - und es fehlen noch ein paar Latten am ersten Sprung. Ich werde das Samstag-Nachmittag oder Abend wohl machen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Mai 2003)

jo war grad oben mitm malte, aber wenn das richtig fest is, dann is das ne sehr geile sache
aber irgendwie muss man das gesträuch noch wegbinden
und dann weiter zum  spielplatz runter is ja auch ganz schön böse teilweise mit dornen :\


----------



## fez (23. Mai 2003)

das Gebüschzeug schneide ich kurzerhand ab, da habe ich keine Hemmungen - in dem Urwald drumrum gibts schliesslich noch genügend davon...

Ich habe eine geniale Fortsetzung des Elbentrails ausgeknobelt - nicht den Weg runter zum Spielkplatz nehmen, sondern von der Einmündung des Elbentrails in den Querweg geradeaus weiter. Da war auch mal ein Weg, welcher aber ziemlich zugewuchert ist. Mit etwas Forstarbeit und northshore-Brücken wird das ganz sicher hübsch !!.

Habe übrigens heute auch Holz geholt, morgen früh fahre ich nach das Holz sägen und im Baumarkt noch lange Schrauben kaufen um die Balken vernünftig zu befestigen. Morgen Mittag oder Abend werde ich dann weiterbauen.


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Mai 2003)

wie gesagt, das angebot steht, wenn du noch 2-4 hände brauchst, wir stehen jederzeit gern zur verfügung
ansonsten viel spaß


----------



## fez (23. Mai 2003)

Morgen mittag um 15.00 ?

Oder doch besser Abends so ca. nach 19.30 - um keine unliebsamen Begegnungen zu haben ?


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Mai 2003)

ich hab mir jetzt vorhin nen termin ab 13.30 eingehandelt, insofern is das jetzt blöd
entweder du hättest irgendwo zwischen den beiden terminen zeit, oder, wenn du uns brauchst, dann morgen den ganzen tag, eventuell ja gleich mit erstbefahrung dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (24. Mai 2003)

eh zu heiss heute mittag - ich werde wohl heute Abend basteln


----------



## fez (24. Mai 2003)

hab heute den grossen Drop (Elrond) fast fertig gemacht, dann gingen mir Nägel und Akkus aus. Der zweite, kleinere (Bilbo)würde (falls jemand von euch Nägel hat !) in einer halben Stunde zu machen sein. Der erste (Beorn) benötigt aber nocheinmal richtig Aufwand, da habe ich Morgen keine Lust drauf...

Ach ja, ausgemiste(l)t habe ich auch....


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Mai 2003)

also is morgen nichts mit riden und bauen? ich hätt glaub ich noch großkaliebrige schrauben + bohrschrauber unten


----------



## elendil (24. Mai 2003)

Hübsche Namen hast du dir ausgedacht... Man könnte sich noch was hübsches für die gesamte Strecke ausdenken, wie z.B. Lothlorien-Trail oder so.

Auf jeden Fall kann ích es kaum erwarten in gut einer Woche wieder in Karlsruhe zu sein, diesmal mit Bike!


----------



## Sherman (24. Mai 2003)

Sieht super aus...

Noch ein paar Anlieger in den Kurven und als Hihlight vieleicht ne Wippe + ein paar Kicker und der Trail rockt...


----------



## fez (26. Mai 2003)

- Elrond steht perfekt, sogar mit Trittstufenleiter als Abstieg für den Wandersmann   -  Soviel zum Thema "Vorauseilendes-Gutwettermachen-beim Forstler".

- Auch Bilbo steht hübsch da. Das gibt eine echt schicke Kombination die Beiden....

Bilder konnte ich keine machen, es war nämlich schon dunkel als ich aufgehört habe....


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Mai 2003)

frank wie könnte man das denn noch erweitern? ich mein 3 holzkonstruktionen sind nen netter anfang, aber wie wärs mit 2 kleinen tables bei der anfahrt? oder da auch noch ne northshore sektion eingebaut? und danach? runter zum spielplatz? sehr versteckt und zugewachsen, da würde man nicht entdecken


----------



## fez (27. Mai 2003)

die Fortsdetzung unten geht über das obere Ende der kleinen "Ex-Schlucht" weiter durch den Wald - tatal zugwachsener Trail den man hübsch northshorig aufrüsten könnte...

Oben vor den ersten Drop baue ich nichts hin - das gibt garantiert Ärger....


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Mai 2003)

sodele,

endlich ist es soweit, ich hab nächste woche wieder ein funktionstüchtiges bike!
morgen gehen ein neues laufrad, eine neue bremse, mein helm und die handschuhe zu mir auf die reise, die neue gabel wird heute oder morgen bestellt! dann ist endlich die leidenszeit nach 3 1/2 monaten ohne bike vorbei;-)

dann steht einer befahrung der trails aufm turmberg also nix mehr im wege, wenn ich dann nach karlsruhe komme um den tarnael für den maxxiscup in todtnau abzuholen;-) das wird ein spaß

dann machts mal gut, baut noch fleißig, und viel spaß bei der erstbefahrung!

Gruß aus dem wolkenverhangenen Ulm

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (27. Mai 2003)

auch mit ! (Maxxiscup)


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Mai 2003)

aber gerne doch lieber frank;-)

wir werden wohl für 2-3 tage hinfahren und noch ein bissl den schauinsland rocken, könnt ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Mai 2003)

vielleicht kommt marcus ja auch noch mit, wär auf jeden fall ne geniale aktion;-)
und bei dem datum brauchen wir uns wohl auch kenie sorgen  über "zu kurze hosen" machen    

und wer will sonst noch alles mit nach todtnau, mal die dh-cracks bestaunen und ein bissl freeriden nebenbei?


----------



## Triple F (28. Mai 2003)

Falls der Fez und seine Buam nicht nur zum Zuschauen in den Süden kommen, sondern auch ihre Gefährte(n) mitbringen, dann würde ich doch mal ein Treffen vereinbaren .


Muss ma schaun, ob das bei mir hinhaut...

Bernd


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Mai 2003)

... ist dieser Max Xiscup?

Und können dort auch "Wenn's-zu-steil-wird-Bergab-Fahrrad-Träger" mitkommen? Also so'n Tagestrip könnte mich reizen. Mehr ist wohl nicht drin, weil ich schon das ganze nä. WE verplant bin (http://www.hurricane.de/southsideneu//)!!!

Schwitzspecht


----------



## fez (29. Mai 2003)

und zwar ich. 

- "Beorn" steht auch, heute Abend bei 100 % Luftfeuchtigkeit und massig Tse-Tse-Fliegen fertiggebaut. 
- An der Fortsetzung noch etwas Urwald ausgedünnt. 
- Material zum unteren Teil des gesamten Kurses geschleppt.

Heute Morgen "Bilbo" mal mit Schnupfen gesprungen - für Elrond hat mir Konzentration, klarer Kopf und nötiger Mumm gefehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (30. Mai 2003)

Ach was, der Schwarzspecht am Southside?

Na dann trifft man sich auch dort, kein Problem...

Bis bald hoffentlich,
Bernd


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Mai 2003)

... könnten wir ja den Gabelumbau zwischen Counting Crows und Radiohead machen. Ich brings Rad mal mit ...


----------



## fez (5. Juni 2003)

bei  gefühlten 39° C

hier Beorn:


----------



## fez (5. Juni 2003)

:


----------



## crossie (5. Juni 2003)

geile teile 
geht der drop gerade hoch (anfahrt) oder ist der mit anstieg? (dumm formuliert, hoffe du weisst was ich mein)

also noch ma hier (punkte wegdenken)


.............../
............../
............./


oder doch

_________


?
ich weiss is dumm veranschaulicht...heheh
cheers
crossie


btw, bin auch beim maxxiscup, wahrscheinlich mit nem nicolaibike unterm ar$ch....


----------



## nkwd (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *bei  gefühlten 39° C *


ja, so gings mir heut mittag auch.
hab mich aufn Bernstein gequält *tropf* war nach der langen Pause mein Test, ob ihc noch halbwegs fit bin
also, kann am 8. bei der "with or without you"-Tour mit euch schwitzen......


----------



## fez (5. Juni 2003)

Croissant - die Anfahrt geht fast eben. Man muss eigentlich nur rollen lassen... Geht wirklich gut zu springen im Vergleich zu anderen Drops hier am Turmberg. Auch die ersten beiden Sprünge sind,obwohl sie aufwärts gehen, gut zu springen - da man flüssig, mit moderater Geschwindigkeit, drüberfahren kann und nicht irgendwie verzwickt zirkeln muss.


----------



## Froschel (6. Juni 2003)

gestern konnte ich endlich mal die Sprünge am Turmbech testen. Hab mich mit Fezini und Hundeanhang dort getroffen und zumindest 2 davon ausgiebig getestet. Kann nur sagen sehr sehr genial. Der 3.Sprung war mir und vorallem meiner Gabel dann aber doch zu hoch. Und ausbauen lässt sich der Trail  auch noch gut. Wenig bis kein Wandersvolk. Lediglich die Invasionen von Malariafieber-moskitos können einen etwas aus der Fassung bringen. 
Bin jetzt in Zukunft sicher öffters dort


----------



## fez (6. Juni 2003)

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen an den Fuß des hohen Drops (Elrond) eine Lande-Rampe zu bauen... 
Die ebenerdige Landung kommt einfach zu hart (hab mir den rechten Fuss verstaucht - etwas zu weit hinten auf dem Pedal gestanden und dann bei der Landung einen harten Schlag auf das Sprungelenk bekommen)


----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

Den Herrn Fez mit seinem Stinky + Materialwagen auf dem Weg zu seiner TurmShore-Baustelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. Juli 2003)




----------



## fez (31. August 2003)

Haaaallo, wer ist/sind der/die unbekannten Helfer welche meine projektierte Landerampe zu bauen anfangen haben ? Ich helfe gerne wenn ihr/Du mal wieder hoch geh(s)t !

Habt ihr auch die kleine Landerampe beim Ex-Hütten-Drop gebaut ? Augenscheinlich seid ihr auch runtergedroppt - Respekt, hab ich mich (noch) nicht getraut. (...da landet man aber trotzdem im Flachen, oder ?)

Anscheinend habt ihr unteren Teil (das "Dschungelbuch") nicht gefunden - vor dem Drop mit der Holzleiter rechts weiter am Fuchsbau vorbei auf die nach rechts führende tiefere Etage. Auch sehr hübsch da unten ! 
....Dann hab ich heute noch eine echt spektakuläre Northshore/Drop-Möglichkeit entdeckt - weiss nicht ob das machbar ist - wäre aber eine suuuper Ergänzung.

Unbekannterweise Gruss 

Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (1. September 2003)

mh ich hab heut mittag vorm einpennen auch noch überlegt, ob wir uns nicht nen neuen spot suchen sollten frank, irgendwo ein wenig abgelegener, wo wir auch ein bisschen im größeren stil buddeln können
längerer trail, vielleicht tick steiler

vorschlag: richtung funkturm, wildschweingehege die richtung


----------



## fez (1. September 2003)

dort ist der Förster eh schon scharf wie Hund....

Nee, nee, Turmberg ist genial - vor allem vom Gelände optimal !
War gestern oben und habe einige Pläne....


----------



## liebesspieler (1. September 2003)

du weißt ja, wenn du hilfe brauchst


----------



## Milamber (1. September 2003)

mae govannen

das siehr ja richtig gut aus! Aber wäre es nicht besser gewesen vorher mit dem Fürster zu reden? Wenn er das entdeckt, dann gibts wahrscheinlich Ärger und die Arbeit war umsonst.
Ich hatte schon oft mit Fürstern zu tun und es sind auch nur Menschen .

Aber am meisten gefallen mir die Namen


----------



## fez (1. September 2003)

den Oberförster - deswegen hab ichs gelassen. Aber da bis jetzt (fast) noch nichts abgebaut wurde, hoffe ich dass dies ein Zeichen dafür ist dass es stillschweigend akzeptiert wird solange es nicht überhand nimmt....


----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2003)

Erkältung trotz wunderschönem Wetter nicht gebiked - dafür mit Anouk und Emmylou spazieren gegangen und nebenbei ein wenig Material transportiert.
Hier ein Vorschlag für einen Sprung auf der unteren Ebene:


----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2003)

hier noch ein Baum der ein paar Meter weiter liegt. Der Baum ist nicht hoch - aber stellenweise recht schmal - sollte also schön und ungefährlich zu balancieren sein. 

Als ich das Foto aufgenommen habe war übrigens gerade ein Erdbeben der Stärke 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (12. Oktober 2003)

Echt starck


wenn du mal hilfe brauchst oder kantholzer so was sag es mir arbeite bei hornbach dei schmeizen ja sachen an holz raus musste nur sagen



und wo soll sich denn der packur befinden


----------



## fez (24. November 2003)

Welche Deppen haben oben am Anfahrtsweg den kleinen Double gebaut und waren so dämlich den Erdaushub aus dem Hang darüber zu nehmen !!!! 

Mann, Mann, Mann - bis jetzt hat kein Förster Grund zum klagen gehabt, nichts hinterliess bleibenden Spuren am Wald und dem Gelände.

Und nun das... Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert das alles kaputt ist.

Asche auf mein Haupt - warum war ich nur so dämlich die Northshore-Trails hier zu posten und anfangs noch jeden der wollte zu beschreiben wie man hinkommt... 

Ab jetzt bleibt alles geheim.


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. November 2003)

das is echt mal schei$$e! hoffen wir, daß der förster sich gnädig mit den northshore-konstruktionen zeigt und nur den double plattmacht. 

ab sofort nur noch geheim, hast ganz recht!


----------



## fez (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *das is echt mal schei$$e! hoffen wir, daß der förster sich gnädig mit den northshore-konstruktionen zeigt und nur den double plattmacht. *



Das übernehme ich (sobald ich wieder Zeit habe) höchstpersönlich... Mal schauen ob was zu retten ist. 

WER BUDDELN WILL SOLL ZU DEN 7 HÜGELN GEHN, CAPICE !!!


----------



## Triple F (24. November 2003)

Shice!

Was für Deppen! Die können sich echt an den Seven-Hills austoben. Ich bin auch kein Freund von illegalen "Waldzerpflügungsaktionen". So wie ´s bis jetzt war, gab´s ja durch die Holzkonstruktionen für die Umwelt wohl keine großen Belastungen. Wenn jetzt allerdings ´rumgegraben wird und ne Dirtline entsteht, dannn....

Oh Mann!

Triple F


----------



## liebesspieler (24. November 2003)

ich glaub nicht, dass das wer hier ausm forum war.
irgendwie hab ich so nen verdacht, naja, nützt ja aber alles nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (24. November 2003)

das bzw. an wen Du da konkret denkst - glaube ich nicht. (edit: gerade sehe ich dass Du meinst dass es NIEMAND aus dem Forum war - ist dein Verdacht "ausserhalb"?)

Da gabs doch letztens so jemanden welcher sich nach dem Weg erkundigt hat...

Aber hast recht - irgendwelche Vermutungen bringen natürlich nix ....


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2003)

war am Sonntag dort und hab den Mist gesehen. Hoffe ja nur, daß nicht noch so Trottel vorbeikommen und anfangen Bäume abzusägen.
In Zukunft muß man halt so etwas nur für sich selbst machen. Dann hat man auch länger was davon.


----------



## Triple F (25. November 2003)

Da hilft nur eins!


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. November 2003)

geil, ich will auch wald haben!


----------



## liebesspieler (25. November 2003)

ja, irgendwie brauchen wir wald


----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

- einen der verwilderten Gärten in Hanglage zwischen Friedhof und Turmberg pachten (fürn Appl undn Ei natürlich)

- Forstverwaltung Forbach ansprechen: "Förderung des Tourismus, junge Leute mit der Stadtbahn nach Forbach" - naturverträglicher Bikerpfad parallel zum Westweg. Wird auf eigene Kosten von Bikern gebaut !

- oder was ähnliches auf dem von Sturm Lothar zerstörten Hang am Wattkopf in Höhe der Spinnerei

Immer unter dem Motto: absolut umweltverträglicher Pfad, keien Zerstörung Ökosystem Wald ect.-...


----------



## liebesspieler (25. November 2003)

ich find 1 und 3 gut, wobei ich denke, dass 3 das am wahrscheinlichsten ist


----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

3 am tollsten - aber am unwahrscheinlichsten. 

Denn: 
- welches Interesse sollte die Forstverwaltung Karlsruhe an sowas haben ?
- bestimmt haben Forstverwaltungen Angst vor irgendwelchen Haftungsansprüchen


----------



## Triple F (25. November 2003)

Jau, das mit den Haftungsansprüchen...

Da muss ja nur mal was passieren, auch wenn du keine Haftungsansprüche stellst, geht so was dann durch die Presse und irgendein OB mach das Ding wieder zu.


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2003)

ich denke es ist immer noch am besten wenn man einzelne Sprünge im Wald verteilt und nicht zentral an einer Stelle aufbaut, denn wenn mal der  Förster Platt macht, ist nicht gleich alles Futsch.
Ne genehmigung für nen Northshore wir man wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen. Ein Versuch wär es aber alle mal wert. Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand probiert hier in K`he ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

trotzdem könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es im Schwawa genug private Waldbesitzer gibt welche mit so einer "Pacht für eine Streifen Wald am Hang" kein Problem hätten...Vielleicht im Albat oder wie gesagt im Murgtal. 
Nur - wo bekommt man heraus wem welcher Wald bzw. welcher Kleingarten am Turmberg gehört. Liegenschaftsamt ?

Ich habe mir auch überlegt ob es nicht mal interessant wäre mit den Leuten des Bike-Parks Wildbad zu reden. Vielleicht könnte man da mit Ihrer Erlaubnis den Wildride abschnittsweise etwas interessanter machen. Der Ricktick hat schliesslich auch am DH was verändert (vielleicht mal den Rcktick drauf ansprechen ?).


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2003)

ist halt ein bißchen weit, immer nach Bad Wiba zu fahrn, und außerdem muß man ja dann immer dafür bezahlen , daß man seinen eigenen Sprung hupfen darf. 
Es sollte schon in der nähe KA sein , damit man mal so kurz ein kleines Hupferle einlegen kann


----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

schon wahr


----------



## liebesspieler (25. November 2003)

also, wie gehmer das thema nun an?


----------



## Triple F (25. November 2003)

Wie wäre es, mal den verschollen Schwarzspecht aus der Kiste zu holen?
Der hat doch glaub einen Bekannten, der im Wood-Bizz tätig ist. Glaube, mich da mal an einen Satz von ihm erinnern zu können, u.a. wegen der Vermessungs-CD.  Der wüßte bestimmt, was privat ist.

Ihre Ansprechpartner bei allen Fragen zum Thema Wald

http://www.karlsruhe.de/Natur/Wald/forst3.htm

Staatliches Forstamt Karlsruhe
*Turmbergstraße 5* ...wie wäre es, der fez bringt den Herrschaften mal einen kleinen Fresskorb 
76227 Kalrsruhe  
Tel.: 0721/994-1801  
Fax: 0721/44867



EDIT: 
Ach ja, bei schlickjumper.de gefunden....


12.11. PARKS turmberg ka geile strecke mit viel jumps und einem double

liegt direkt unter der sportschule schöneck unterm fussballplatz ist der start

Eingetragen von superreeride  



 12.11. PARKS Karlsruhe turmberg turmber direkt unter fußballplatz von sportschule schöneck

hohe jumps über baumstämme und so....
und en double

Eingetragen von superfreeride  


 12.11. PARKS Karlsruhe Turmberg direkt unter der sportschule schöneck direkt unter fußballplatz geile Strecke
aber nur mit Gutem bike
hohe jumps

Eingetragen von superfreeride  

...dann wurde also schon vor dem 12.1.1 gebuddelt...


----------



## fez (25. November 2003)

superfreeride hab ich schon den Kopf gewaschen.

Allerdings kann ich zu seiner Entschuldigung sagen dass: 
1. er angeblich den Trail selbst gefunden hat... 
2. nichts von der Problematik gewusst hat...
3. angeblich nur einen kleinen Double aus "Dreck aus der Mitte und Stöcken" gebaut hat, der Aushub war angeblich jemand anderst.... 

Na ja, sei es wie es will, ich bin geneigt ihm das zu glauben. 
Ineiner Woche wenn ich von der Messe zurück bin wird das Ding weggeschippt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (26. November 2003)

fehlt ja nur noch, daß einer überall reinpostet wer die Erbauer sind, mit Namen und Adresse. 
Ist halt echt ein Problem wenn irgendwelche Leute Sachen rumposten ,und sich keinerlei Gedanken drüber machen was sie da anstellen.
Bleibt nur noch eins: Wald kaufen, Zaun rum und loslegen.......


----------



## liebesspieler (26. November 2003)

mkey, aber mal ganz naiv gefragt, ich hab ja keine ahnung, aber was kostet so ein breiterer streifen wald am hang in einem, sagen wir mal durch lothar verüwsteten gebiet?


----------

